# Captions! :)



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

If you follow your Maltie around with a camera like I do, you undoubtedly have had to delete hundreds of pictures of white fuzz streaking by, or faces with really peculiar expressions, or the most common thing with Malties, hanks of hair hanging in the wrong places. 

I took a second look at a number of photos of Button, ones I'd saved because they were clear enough, but kinda... odd. One with her ever-present cowlick hanging over her right eye, for instance. When I took a second look at that picture, she suddenly reminded me of one of those silent screen vamps of the 20s, and I realized the picture was screaming for a caption. She just looked so coquettish peeking out from under her cowlick I couldn't resist putting words in her mouth!  










Then, from the same photo session today, there was this one where she looks as if she's holding her breath for some reason. :blink: 











Do you have pictures of your fuzz babies that are just crying for captions? :HistericalSmiley: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Cute! I'll have to go through my pictures. It will be in the AM though. Button is a cutie, vamp or not.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Here's another one...












:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

ROFL!!!!
Those are awesome!! Not only are the photos absolutely PRECIOUS - but the captions are just perfect! Great job, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Just precious :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Great pictures! I, too, have amost deleted some fun pics....


like this one!
[attachment=53105:Hide_and_seek_2007.jpg]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: She is just absolutely beautiful!! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

CUTE! CUTE! CUTE! love the pictures and the captions made me LOL


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 26 2009, 06:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781113


> Great pictures! I, too, have amost deleted some fun pics....
> 
> 
> like this one!
> [attachment=53105:Hide_and_seek_2007.jpg][/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: ROFLMAO!!! THAT's just PERFECT! What a tribe of cuties! :wub: :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Button is adorable and love your captions!!!!
I will have to find some of ours.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

These are funny! I love your captions and Pat I love your picture too.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

All right, then! Here's a couple more...

What on earth could have an adolescent girl's attention so rivited?











Then there's the basic fact that Button gets really put out if I take too many pictures...


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL love this post


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love that button has those cute little color tipped ears!! (I don't know what you technically call it but I call it ADORABLE!)


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Button is so adorable! :wub:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

[attachment=53143:044355_R1_19_19A.jpg]
OK MOM WAKE UP IT'S TME TO FEED ME. 

This is my little Snow when she was a baby.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ May 27 2009, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781633


> [attachment=53143:044355_R1_19_19A.jpg]
> OK MOM WAKE UP IT'S TME TO FEED ME.
> 
> This is my little Snow when she was a baby.[/B]


LOL! That is hilarious!!! :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: 

And what a little angel Snow is in that pic! That reminds me of Button at that age. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 27 2009, 09:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781614


> I love that button has those cute little color tipped ears!! (I don't know what you technically call it but I call it ADORABLE!)[/B]


I think the technical term is "tan ears". :smartass:  

Actually, I have no clue what it's called-- her vet has her listed in her description as "Maltese--white and ivory"-- I just think they're dear, too. :wub: :wub: She's never going to be a show dog... in fact, she's getting "fixed" on June 2... and I picked her out of the litter because she waddled over to me and wouldn't leave while her sibs were busy romping. IE: SHE picked ME. :heart: 

But those tan ears are a part of her "personality". :wub: She's also got a tan streak down her back. I'm going to be very interested to see what she looks like when she has a full coat with the tan overlaid. The texture of her coat is nothing short of beautiful... as soft and silky as rabbit fur, and easy to manage. Even sand spurs pull out with no trouble. I've never encountered a snarl or mat in her coat. I was wondering if I would have trouble keeping her properly groomed, but there's no doubt that she's no trouble at all . Except when she gets into mischief, of course! :smrofl: 

Thanks to you and to all for the comments on my "special" baby! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

[attachment=53152:044355_R1_12_12A.jpg]
Can I choose dinner tonight please huh, huh

This is my daughters little "Bernie"
Lucy


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ May 27 2009, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781772


> [attachment=53152:044355_R1_12_12A.jpg]
> Can I choose dinner tonight please huh, huh
> 
> This is my daughters little "Bernie"
> Lucy[/B]


 :smrofl: I've had dogs all my life who've stuck their noses in the fridge, but never seen one take up residence! That is just TOO adorable! What a sweet little dog! :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL at all these pics and captions!! :rofl:

Your Button is a little flirt in that first pic, :wub: :wub: and the second one of her holding her breath (to avoid inhaling toxic fumes) cracks me up! :rofl:  

Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ May 27 2009, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781808


> LOL at all these pics and captions!! :rofl:
> 
> Your Button is a little flirt in that first pic, :wub: :wub: and the second one of her holding her breath (to avoid inhaling toxic fumes) cracks me up! :rofl:
> 
> Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:[/B]


LOL! Thanks . In that second pic, if I remember the situation correctly, I THINK she was in the midst of taking a breath to start yapping about something (God knows what!), but the way the pic turned out was just sooooo... obvious... :smrofl:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Too cute. I would settle just to get a picture on lol


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhhh you are so right! I have TONS of photos of our doggies and maybe out of 100 perhaps 9 I really like. hehehee

Your baby is darling and I adore the captions. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ May 27 2009, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781988


> Ohhhhhhhhhh you are so right! I have TONS of photos of our doggies and maybe out of 100 perhaps 9 I really like. hehehee
> 
> Your baby is darling and I adore the captions. Thank you for sharing with us.[/B]


LOL! Ain't that the truth! :HistericalSmiley: These little critters are so danged fast, between the time you aim the camera and hit the shutter button, the dog's already turned around and presented a fuzzy butt to you! That's why the few GOOD pics we DO catch are precious. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

All the pics are so cute. Here's one of Kallie that I added a caption to a while back. It was just screaming for this one!!

[attachment=53172:Kallie_and_frog.jpg]


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I love this thread. You are all doing such a great job with the captions under your adorable pictures.  
Here is my feeble attempt...

Here is Dixie at 10 months straight from the mobile groomer. $55.00 worth of cute puppy.
[attachment=53175oesn__t...IMGP1811.jpg]
Mama finks I wook bootiful.

10 minutes later.
[attachment=53176:Wook_Mam...IMGP1818.jpg]
Wook Mama! I fixed it betta!

[attachment=53177:I_sorwy_...IMGP1820.jpg]
I sorwy Mama. :smcry: :crying 2: 
Aww, don't worry Sweetie, you did a good job. :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 27 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782012


> All the pics are so cute. Here's one of Kallie that I added a caption to a while back. It was just screaming for this one!!
> 
> [attachment=53172:Kallie_and_frog.jpg][/B]


LOL! That's great! Kallie is just the picture of wounded innocence! :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ May 27 2009, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782075


> I love this thread. You are all doing such a great job with the captions under your adorable pictures.
> Here is my feeble attempt...
> 
> Here is Dixie at 10 months straight from the mobile groomer. $55.00 worth of cute puppy.
> ...


Dixie is just SO adorable... in ALL of the pics. :wub: :wub: 

They're actually cuter when they've "rearranged" their hair, aren't they? :tender:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Such a cute thread! :wub: Everyone's pics are priceless! :biggrin:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ May 28 2009, 10:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782533


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ May 27 2009, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782075





> I love this thread. You are all doing such a great job with the captions under your adorable pictures.
> Here is my feeble attempt...
> 
> Here is Dixie at 10 months straight from the mobile groomer. $55.00 worth of cute puppy.
> ...


Dixie is just SO adorable... in ALL of the pics. :wub: :wub: 

They're actually cuter when they've "rearranged" their hair, aren't they? :tender:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aww, thanks! Well, sometimes they are cuter after "rearranging"their hair.  She makes me laugh when she does it even though it's most every time. I guess that makes it money well spent.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ May 28 2009, 10:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782568


> Aww, thanks! Well, sometimes they are cuter after "rearranging"their hair.  She makes me laugh when she does it even though it's most every time. I guess that makes it money well spent.[/B]


Button makes me laugh about that sort of thing, too. :Sunny Smile: I've never put out money for a groomer... I used to BE a groomer thirty-something years back, and remember how to take care of a Maltie, how they're supposed to be bathed and blow-dried and how their top-knot is supposed to be combed, etc... but I've mentioned on another thread here that if we're heading for an outing and I put her bow on too soon, when I'm distracted, I'll see some white fuzz zipping by... with her bow in her mouth and her top-knot torn up! :smrofl: She seems to be OK with just having the top-knot until the last minute... I haven't seen her tear that up yet. It's as if it's a relief to her to have her hair out of her eyes, but thinks the bow is a toy I've put on her head to puzzle out, so I put in on last thing before we go out the door. Weird critters! :wacko1: :rofl: 

And isn't this kind of fun what it's all about? :hugging: :cloud9: 

And that look on Dixie's face in the "I sowy Mama!" pic is priceless! :wub: :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I love seeing all the pictures and the captions enhance the cuteness!


----------

